
Show HN: Screenshot Creator – Create beautiful assets for the App Store - RichardChu
https://screenshotcreator.com/
======
davidajackson
I think you can reduce friction by not forcing sign in. Why force users to
sign up just to show them why they should sign up? You can watermark images.

~~~
RichardChu
Thanks for the advice! I think that's a really good callout, and it's
something that I'll change pretty soon.

